# second floor window safety



## July09Mama (Dec 5, 2008)

My family will be moving to a new house next month that has all the bedrooms on the second floor. There are windows in each room that go from about 3 feet off the ground to the ceiling. We will put screens on them and the windows automatically lock when they're closed, but that doesn't seem like enough. Are there any products for this? I was thinking of something like a baby gate to go over the window, maybe?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

What do you mean by "lock when they're closed" - do you mean the standard window locks? Like it's either keep them closed completely or open completely?

Our windows have locks in the frames that prevent them from opening more than about 3 inches. If they have something like that, that has been plenty to keep DS inside. He can look out, he can stick his hand out to touch the screen, but that's it. The lock is above my head, so no way he can get it open on his own. If your windows don't have that type of lock, there are after-market locks that you screw onto the frame (not into - they don't damage the frame) that do the same thing - preventing the window from opening past a certain point. Not sure you'll find them in the childproofing department, I see them in the hardware store - just ask for window locks.

If your windows are crank or otherwise open out/in instead of up/down, then that's a different matter and requires a different solution. Not sure I'd trust a pressure mounted gate in a window though (like you shouldn't trust one at the top of the stairs), and you didn't specify whether you were renting/buying, so not sure whether you can install something permanent.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Google "window guard". There are "gates" that mount to the window frame, but are easily removeable by an adult in case of fire. If you are going to want to leave your windows all the way open and not worry that's what you want.

FWIW, we're in a 2 story house. We just keep furniture away when they are open and talk to our kids about being safe around windows. I only had to keep an eye out when they were younger (and still do with my youngest), but we've never had an issue.


----------



## Anna Phor (Jun 20, 2009)

We live in a 4th floor apartment and have windows about 2 feet above the floor, some with furniture in front (and not much space for putting furniture elsewhere!). Our windows open from the bottom. We have window guards.


----------



## July09Mama (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone, those window guards are exactly what I think we need.


----------

